
Believing Everyone Else Is Wrong Is a Danger Sign - onoj
https://mindhacks.com/2018/06/17/believing-everyone-else-is-wrong-is-a-danger-sign/
======
fpalmans
As evidenced by Thanos in Infinity War...

